# Für manche der Himmel auf Erden!



## maierchen (17 Okt. 2008)

und für die andern ,einfach zuviel


​


----------



## krawutz (18 Okt. 2008)

Das ist der Stoff, aus dem Albträume gemacht sind !


----------



## Buterfly (18 Okt. 2008)

Zuviel ist zuviel


----------



## Muli (31 Okt. 2008)

Also das muss ich nicht haben


----------



## jottka (1 Nov. 2008)

Gegen die Menge hab' ich ja nichts - aber die Größe!


----------

